

Ask YC:  Anyone know of a search engine for finding the WORST of the web? - amichail

People probably have a fascination for embarrassingly bad web sites.  I think something like this can be quite popular.
======
rrival
This is going back a little ways:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirsky's_Worst_of_the_Web>

